# Mirkofon-Klinke auf USB



## Jupp007 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe eine Frage:
Ich möchte mir ein neues Headset kaufen zum PC spielen.
Dieses Headset möchte ich auf mit meiner PS3 benutzen um mit Freunden zureden. Dafür braucht ich aber eine Adapter von Klinke auf USB.

Jetzt finde ich keine Adapter außer diesen: USB/Klinke Adapter, USB Buchse A auf 3,5mm Klinke: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man diesen auch für Mirkofon-Kline auf USB benutzen kann um zu reden.

Ich brauche eure Hilfe 

Danke


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

es gibt auch headsets die haben standard einen usb anschluss..
Sennheiser Worldwide - PC 166 USB


----------



## Jupp007 (19. Februar 2010)

die möchte ich aber nicht 

ich dachte da am Siberia V2 ohne USB.


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Februar 2010)

Äh- USB und Mikrofon sind evtl. nicht Signalkompatibel ? Meines Wissens müsste das ein USB Micro sein, welches einen Wandlerchip eingebaut hat, das die Analogen Signale in Digitale Datenpakete umwandelt, die vom USB übertragen werden können.

USB-Headsets haben solch eine Elektronik eingebaut, aber analoge Mikrofone kann man bloss an eine Soundkarte anschliessen.


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Äh- USB und Mikrofon sind evtl. nicht Signalkompatibel ? Meines Wissens müsste das ein USB Micro sein, welches einen Wandlerchip eingebaut hat, das die Analogen Signale in Digitale Datenpakete umwandelt, die vom USB übertragen werden können.
> 
> USB-Headsets haben solch eine Elektronik eingebaut, aber analoge Mikrofone kann man bloss an eine Soundkarte anschliessen.



Korrekt. Um so etwas zu machen, brauchst Du eine USB-Soundkarte. Das ist übrigens  der Unterschied zwischen Headsets mit USB- und Klinken-Anschluss:  USB-Headsets haben eine USB-Soundkarte integriert.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2010)

Das wird mit PC-USB-Karten/Sticks be der PS3 nicht gehen. Ein USB-Headset/Mic hat wie schon gesagt ne kleine Soundkarte eingebaut. Die muss aber von einem Betriebssystem erkannt und mit Treibern versorgt werden - das geht AFAIK bei der PS3 nicht, außer es ist ein Headset/ein USB-Stick mit Mic-In extra für die PS3.

Nicht ohne Grund gibt es ja eben extra mic und headsets für die PS3, zB PlayStation 3 - Vantage USB Headset: Amazon.de: Games welche wiederum NICHT für den PC geeignet ist (es steht bei Systemvoraussetzung nur was von der PS)

Du bräuchtest dann so was in der Art: USB Audio Adapter Für Singstar Wii PS3 PS2 Xbox 360 Für Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games so ein Teil ist halt viel teurer als eines für PC, weil viel weniger Leute über die PS3 nicht-PS3-Audiogeräte betreiben wollen und es ggf. auch noch Lizenzgebühren an Sony kostet für den Hersteller. Speziell das oben ist auch für andere MICs mit 6,3mm Anschluss, weiß nicht, ob Deines Da klappen würde. 


Oder Du nimmst ein Bluetooth-Headset - das müßte dann theoretisch mit jedem klappen, die PS3 hat ja BT. Dann müßtest Du aber, wenn es unbedingt DEIN Headset sein soll, irgendnen BT-Adapter nehmen, und das wird dann auch wieder teuer...


----------



## BlackEdition (1. März 2010)

Das Problem mit der PS3 ist leider dass nur Voice Chat via USB / Bluetooth übertragen wird und nicht der Spielsound. Und 2 Headsets übereinander ist unbequem. 


Es gibt jedoch eine simple Lösung :

Eine billige USB Soundkarte mit Mic-In 
Das Mikro wird über USB verbunden und die Speaker über den Fernseher / Verstärker. 
In den Sprachchat Optionen der PS3 muss dann nurnoch der eingang auf USB und der Ausgang auf Standardaudiogerät gestellt werden.
Als Headset kann also jedes normale Klinken Headset verwendet werden. Meine Empfehlung wär das Sennheiser PC 350 oder auch das billigere Sennheiser PC 151 / 161 

Klappt ohne Probleme bei mir mit meinem Sennheiser PC 350 und der Speedlink Vigo USB Soundkarte.

Link zur Vigo Soundkarte: http://www.amazon.de/Speed-Link-Vigo-USB-Audio-Card/dp/B002NG7ZGG/ref=oor_dp_e_rp
Nachtrag : Wenn du das Headset allerdings nur zum reden verwenden willst und nicht zum zocken dann geht fast jedes USB Headset ( Das G35 zB geht nicht )
Nr2: 
Die muss aber von einem Betriebssystem erkannt und mit Treibern versorgt werden - das geht AFAIK bei der PS3 nicht.
Doch das klappt... zum Glueck


----------

